# Good Temperament?



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

how to you define good temperament

my understanding of it, is a hedgehog which is not shy and doesnt get grumpy even other people or new owner holds it,, its like having a pet dog or cat,, which isnt afraid of people,, and just loves to be cuddled,,

am i right? or this is impossible for hedgehogs?


----------



## Lovethathog14 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Good Temperament? Pet Quality?*

I beleive pet quality and pet temperment really does not apply for hedgehogs -

Hedgehogs have more personality than most other pets do. The pet quality should not depend on their personality (squirmy, snuggly, grumpy, shy - etc). I also believe pet temperment should not depend on their personalities, but more the owner, and how they treat their hedgehog.


----------



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Good Temperament? Pet Quality?*

i see,, because i have a hedgehog which do that certain trait,, when i call her when she is a asleep,, she will wake up,, and even i disturb her during her sleep,, like by just grabbing her instantly she doesnt raise her quills and even if i let other people hold her,, that's just my opinion


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Good Temperament? Pet Quality?*

Pet quality means its sold as a pet only not for breeding.


----------



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Good Temperament? Pet Quality?*

but is it possible that what i want to achieve? because i have one female with those attributes


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Good Temperament? Pet Quality?*

Pet quality and good temperament are two totally different things so I don't understand what you're are asking.

A pet quality hedgehog can have any personality. Pet quality means it either has no lineage, limited lineage or lineage that makes it unsuitable to be bred. Petstore hedgies, rescues and those without lineage are pet quality regardless of how great a personality they might have.

If your female is a great temperament but does not have a good lineage, she should not be bred.


----------



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Good Temperament? Pet Quality?*

oh i see,, i thought pet quality means a hedgehog which is like pet dogs and cats,, sorry my bad, thanks for correcting me

anyway is it possible to produce those traits same as my female? because traits are being passed on right? she has good lineage no diseases and came from a litter of 5,,


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Good tempered parents are likely to produce good tempered babies but no guarantee. Handling and socialization is important. I've had sweet parents produce grumps and likewise a grumpy mom produce constant sweethearts.


----------



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

oh i see thanks ^^,, the good thing of sweet mother is that you can hold the baby even she is nursing them,,


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

when you say she has "good lineage" what do you mean? do You have a pedigree on her for 4 or 5 generations? with no WHS in any of it? That's what a breeder means by "good lineage"


----------

